
We need to talk about TED - CarolineW
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/30/we-need-to-talk-about-ted
======
EvanPlaice
'Inspiration Porn'

Don't get me wrong, some TED talks are truly actionable and lend well to the
format.

But... Treating TED like it's a platform to 'fix the world' is like hiring a
personal trainer who provides companionship and a constant stream of ego-
boosting compliments. Rather than one who'll whip your ass into shape help
teach you the skills you need to sustain the change yourself over the long-
term.

It's like that Louis CK bit. He's seated in first class on an airplane and
sees a soldier in uniform walking back to coach (that's how the military do).
So he imagines himself offering to trade seats as a sign of respect; doesn't;
yet, revels in the self-satisfaction of having such a considerate thought.

------
zachware
A friend likes to say TED and others like it are the 1% telling the 1% how
amazing they are.

The opportunity lies not in distributing the content to the 99% (easy...video)
but rather in studying the source of what makes people inspiring and
distributing that knowledge to all.

------
DrScump
"middlebrow megachurch infotainment" nails it.

